# A Weired Question About Finding A Case



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, I know this will sound really strange but I am looking for a playboy bunny or hot pink computer case Iv done a search on google and ask I only looked on the first pages of them but no luck. If yhou know any where please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

frozencpu.com has a few appliques and stickers w/the playboy bunny logo. Maybe you can get a few of those and have your case painted?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats good thanks, Im looking for a UK website. Sorry,

Thank You


----------

